# Crime-fighting can be exhilarating, but beware of the rush



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Crime-fighting can be exhilarating, but beware of the rush*

*







*

One aspect of law enforcement that is almost impossible to sufficiently describe to civilians is how the adrenaline rush that officers experience while engaged in particular crime-fighting activities affects the brain and the decision-making process.

An "adrenaline rush," which is actually a nonclinical term meant to describe the release of adrenaline (epinephrine) from the medulla of the adrenal glands, occurs when the Sympathetic Nervous System is involuntarily activated. This activation is initiated when the brain perceives a high stress event, which is often associated with imminent physical danger.
Contrary to the common sense of many outside of law enforcement, involving yourself in situations that activate this physiological response is often quite an exhilarating experience, and is actually sought out by many in the police profession. Detectives volunteering for risky undercover assignments and street officers patrolling for nefarious characters are examples. 

*" Disengagement is a very healthy tactical maneuver when faced with multiple subjects, no legal reason to restrain, and no available back-up."* 

Dave Smith, the venerable lead instructor for the Calibre Press' Street Survival Program, talks about this phenomenon at length in his articles about a human being's need to involve himself in precarious endeavors. Dave refers to this need as the "Risk Thermostat." While officers love the consequential high from the thrill of the hunt and subsequent encounter with criminals, it is important for them to understand that there is a significant down side to this physiological event. 


Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/jimglennon/articles/1354204/


----------

